# Home theater recommendation



## Impulseblue06gto (Mar 18, 2017)

I currently am running a definitive technology pro center 1000, def tech 800 fronts, 2-12 inch subwoofers one Dayton 12 120 RMS other is an eclipse sub 200 rms, rear surrounds def tech 600s , in the couch 4 adx Maximus bass shakers with a 240 watt RMS amp I have an Onkyo 308 receiver I'm looking to improve my rear surround affects debating of getting a new receiver with 7.2 and adding my extra two def tech 600s I have or if I should go with dipole speakers and maybe also go with 7.2 looking g for thoughts on what to do next my rear speakers used to be near the ceiling I have moved them down for now but haven't finished running wires in the walls pictures are attached


----------



## hdcustominstalls (Jul 20, 2017)

We will be happy to help you at HDcustominstalls. Visit us and get a free quote for your home theater recomendation.


----------

